# Holy Smokes - .95 caliber rifle.



## Missourian (Sep 24, 2010)

I was researching the .45-.70 Government ballistics when I came across this monster.


The .950 JDJ cartridge drives its aforementioned 3,600 gr bullet at approximately 2,200 ft/s. 

This yields a muzzle energy of *38,685 ft·lbf*.<sup id="cite_ref-Airborne_0-1" class="reference">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.950_JDJ#cite_note-Airborne-0</sup>

For comparison, the 5.56x45 cartridge, used in the M16 rifle, produces approximately 1,2001,300 ft·lbf.

The .308 Winchester, a favorite for hunters and medium-range police/military sniping, produces between 2,0003,000 ft·lbf  depending on the load used. 

In a 110 lb rifle, this will develop well over 200 ft·lbf  of free recoil energy if an efficient muzzle brake is not used. 

This is far beyond the shoulder-firing capacity of nearly all humans, even without considering the difficulty of shouldering such a heavy rifle.


















*Overall, depending on options, the rifles weigh between 80 and 110 pounds and are therefore only useful for shooting from a bench rest or heavy bipod.*

*The rifles cost $8,000, loaded cartridges are $40 each*.

http://www.everydaynodaysoff.com/2009/12/04/the-mcbros-95-caliber-rifle/​


----------



## Oddball (Sep 25, 2010)

I do believe that one crosses the threshold from rifle to cannon.

Isn't that number 20mm?


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 25, 2010)

Oddball said:


> I do believe that one crosses the threshold from rifle to cannon.
> 
> Isn't that number 20mm?



Looks like an 80mm root beer to me.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2010)

Oddball said:


> I do believe that one crosses the threshold from rifle to cannon.
> 
> Isn't that number 20mm?




I'd say 20mm is usually the accepted demarcation from rifle to cannon...but somehow this rifle was granted a NFA 'sporting purpose' exemption.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2010)

Polish anti-tank gun?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 25, 2010)

Oddball said:


> I do believe that one crosses the threshold from rifle to cannon.




^^

THIS!


----------



## jimbetty123 (Nov 17, 2010)

its awesome looks like heavy great armor....heavy cannon!!


----------

